# Winrar right click options not working



## ranjan2001 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have reinstalled cleaned registry many times but I cant get this working.

Winrar right click options show but when I choose any option to unzip the file nothing happens, need help in unzip a set of 21 file which are .rar file, is there any other software which can unrar the file?


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 3, 2007)

Is it working from the context menu of windows explorer?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 3, 2007)

In windows explorer when I right click on the rar files It gives me 3 options, I choose anyone of that & no one options are working.


----------



## devil_himself (Nov 5, 2007)

Try Reinstalling Winrar


----------



## anand1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Try reinstalling and if you can try to install the latest version of it.


----------



## narangz (Nov 5, 2007)

Execute WinRAR. Now follow these:

1. Click Options -> Settings
2. Select integration tab. 
3. Under Shell Integration, select 'Integrate WinRAR into shell' & 'Icons in context menu'. 
4. If they are already selected, de-select them press OK & exit WinRAR. Now re-launch WinRAR and select the options in step 3. Press OK & exit WinRAR.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 5, 2007)

narangz said:
			
		

> Execute WinRAR. Now follow these:
> 
> 1. Click Options -> Settings
> 2. Select integration tab.
> ...


I thought that your solution should work but it also did not work, I am now assuming something is blocking winrar but surprised as to what is blocking bcoz its working if I left click & open the rar file & manually extract to a directory.

* Update:*
I uninstalled  older version & reinstalled the latest version 3.71, but the problem remains the same.

I can use the context menu to zip the file or zip & email the files but I cant use the context menu for extracting the files.

Any clue what is blocking it or I need some reg hacking to get this working.


----------



## krates (Nov 5, 2007)

oh just reinstall your windows or use 7zip kgbarchiver etc etc


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 5, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> oh just reinstall your windows or use 7zip kgbarchiver etc etc


 Thats sounds too easy solution


----------



## narangz (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ then i guess the only solution will be to clean registry of winrar entries & reinstall winrar. not sure if its gonna work


----------



## krates (Nov 5, 2007)

just uninstall winrar and then open registry cleaner clear your registry and then install it 

if still doesn't works

may i ask you a private question is your windows legal


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 5, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> just uninstall winrar and then open registry cleaner clear your registry and then install it


Before posting here thats what I did twice but strange thing it was not working then only I posted here.



> may i ask you a private question is your windows legal


YES that what is mentioned on the XP CD with hologram. & I have not done any XP update in last 2 month which might have caused this problem.

Anymore clues to sort out this problem?


----------



## ItchySox (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, I installed rarzilla and it fixed it... Yeah, I know sounds unlikely. Anyone clean their registry lately? 'Cos I did and I reckon that screwed something up.

Anyway there ya go, I hope this helps someone, I've had this problem twice before and it's REALLY annoying. 

Actually, please reply here if it works for you, I'm curious to know that it's not just coincidence.

Peace and Love.


----------

